# New car posted



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, winter is here and the golf clubs are put away, so I started up my other passion. I just finished the Porsche 911 GT1 from Daytona in 2001. H:O scale.

rear 

front 

What do you think? :wave: 

Evan


----------



## fgf60 (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Great job. That's a beauty.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Great Work!

Dave


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Very nicely done . . .*

*scooter72167*,

_Very _ nicely done on this ride. Great details, excellent decals, way to go . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*What I think...?*



scooter72167 said:


> What do you think? :wave:


... all I can say is "WOW"!!! 

Evan, that´s one of my favorite "modern" racers. 

BTW: Where did you get the body from (it´s resin, am I right???), as I currently have exactly this diecast on my workbench for usage as a resin mold master (*sigh*) - I just HATE to cast cars another one did before! :freak: 

Best regards and greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very nice job.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Evan - great looking car. The Saleen looks excellent as well. 

Jim


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

man that is one sweet looking car. I have an extra viper body floating around. I will have to make it cool like yours!


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

I purchased the body on the bay. It fits the Tomy SG+ chassis in the long wheelbase setup. The sellers name in bnbgoodies. He has been putting a lot of cool stuff up for sale lately.

Regards, :wave: 

Evan


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I bought one of those and his Vickies. He does nice work. Everthing I got so far fits the chassi very nicely.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

scooter72167 said:


> I purchased the body on the bay. It fits the Tomy SG+ chassis in the long wheelbase setup. The sellers name in bnbgoodies. He has been putting a lot of cool stuff up for sale lately.
> 
> Regards, :wave:
> 
> Evan


Basically that is Bruce Gavins, at least I think so. He worked for Tyco and a while ago traded as BadDog.


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

Montoya1 said:


> Basically that is Bruce Gavins, at least I think so. He worked for Tyco and a while ago traded as BadDog.



Yep, Thats him. I didn't realize he was BadDog Bodies. I met him at the Parsippany show a year ago. Nice guy, Quality bodies. :thumbsup: 

Evan


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

You can see you put some time into your work...
It really shows!

Your decal application is top-notch!

Super job, Scoot- :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


keep em' coming!


Cheers..


----------

